# Best Way To Lower Gh?



## jdigiorgio

My GH is around 11 - 12 and I am assuming this is not that ideal for plants. What would be the best way to lower GH in a 120 gallon tank? I have tried water softner pillows. I used three large ones and only lowers it by 1 dgh. Is there a problem using the pillows with the addition of the sodium?


----------



## Newt

Adding RO or DI water 50/50 with your tap water is one way.


----------



## aquabillpers

Your GH is fine. Don't worry about it.

Bill


----------



## whiskey

If i'm not mistaken,.. I think adding salt to your tank increases GH,.. Try testing your tap water, then the water in the tank to see if adding that is contributing to your higher number.

Either way,.. I agree with Bill - it shouldn't be a problem.

Whiskey


----------



## aquabillpers

whiskey said:


> If i'm not mistaken,.. I think adding salt to your tank increases GH,.. Try testing your tap water, then the water in the tank to see if adding that is contributing to your higher number.


Salt (NaCl) has no effect on GH. GH measures the amount of dissolved calcium and magnesium in water, nothing more.

And for completeness, KH measures the amount of carbonates in water.

GH can be considered a plant nutrient. The main importance of KH is that it affects the pH in non-CO2 injected tanks, although a few plants can use it as a nutrient.

Too much salt in fresh water aquariums kills plants and fish. Using distilled water is a safe way to reduce hardness, if one really needs to do that. Usually one doesn't need to do that.

Bill

Bill


----------



## Diana K

Having hard water in your tank, high GH, is like having a bucket full of rocks. 
To make it soft you need to remove the rocks (water softening pillows) or not put the rocks in the tank in the first place. There is no additive that will make the rocks go away. 

Prepare the new water for water changes by blending reverse osmosis or distilled water (These have 0 degrees GH) with the tap water. 

Do not make large changes all at one time. The fish are adapted to the high GH now. To make the water softer too fast will cause osmoregulation problems for the fish. If you are doing large water changes (such as the EI method) then figure out a ratio of RO:tap water that will result in small changes to the GH with each water change. 

Safe, conservative rate is to drop the GH 1 degree with each water change, and you can do 2 such water changes per week. This may take a month to get where you are going, but the fish will easily handle this rate of change. 

As to whether you need to or not, plants mostly do not care. Almost all the aquarium plants will handle a very wide range of GH just fine. 
Most hatchery raised fish will do OK in harder water than their ancestors, too. However, some fish really do need softer water, and many cannot breed in such hard water.


----------

